
Show HN: Fighting Harmful Coronavirus Disinformation - fredrikaurdal
Hi everyone<p>In times like these it&#x27;s important to watch out for each other. A great part of that is having access to the right information that can be crucial for everyone&#x27;s well being.<p>I&#x27;m sure many of you have heard about people advising others through viral social media posts about dubious treatments, involving anything from garlic water to Alex Jones selling a toothpaste that is supposed to cure you. This is all incredibly irresponsible and dangerous for the world community.<p>I woke up in the middle of the night thinking about this, and decided to put together a Google spreadsheet, which allows anyone to list products, the claims associated with various products and references to such claims.<p>This way, no one is chosen as the arbitrator of truth, but rather has the ability to back up claims with a reference that either supports or refutes the claim.<p>You can find the spreadsheet here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;spreadsheets&#x2F;d&#x2F;1i_GSzKB9O7_AAUwMi93D1LgCAkRwI9dD-_81IpLEasA&#x2F;edit?usp=sharing<p>Right now anybody can edit the spreadsheet. If it becomes gets popular, I will probably have to limit interaction to comments, in order to mitigate spam.<p>Stay safe out there,<p>Fredrik
======
mtmail
I had to lookup one such claim yesterday. Maybe a domain name like 'corona
fake news' is still available?

~~~
fredrikaurdal
I have redirected the domain AlchemyList.com to the spreadsheet, which should
make it easy for anyone to pass it on to others.

